# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Завтра хакеры Anonymous попытаются «отключить интернет»

## CyberWriter

Завтра, 31 марта, самая известная хакерская группировка Anonymous попытается вывести из строя всю глобальную сеть. Хакеры заявили об этой акции неделей ранее, опубликовав обещание «отключить интернет в знак протеста против SOPA, Уолл-стрит, безответственных политических лидеров и банкиров, которые заставляют мир голодать из-за своих эгоистических потребностей».

Операция получила название «#OpGlobalBlackout» («Операция глобального отключения») и технически будет осуществлена путем масштабной DDoS-атаки на тринадцать корневых DNS-серверов глобальной сети. Хакеры планируют нарушить связь сайтов с пользователями — то есть формально интернет продолжит работать, но пользователи не смогут открыть ни один сайт, так как будет нарушена работа системы адресации и элементы сайтов просто не будут отображаться в браузерах, сообщает infox.ru.

Хакеры Anonymous утверждают, что «убивать» интернет они не хотят а их главная цель — обратить внимание общественности на проблемы пиратства, недопустимости принятия законопроекта SOPA, разгон мирного движения «Оккупируй Уолл-Стрит» и практически неограниченную власть банкиров.

Даже частичный успех акции, как считают эксперты, будет означать появление новой силы, сопоставимой с мощью ведущих держав мира с их спецслужбами, оружием, технологиями и огромными деньгами. Впрочем, большинство специалистов сомневаются в хоть сколько-нибудь положительном исходе акции — слишком уж масштабную цель поставили перед собой хакеры.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Отключение отменяется, Анонимусы открещиваются от таких планов в твиттере

https://twitter.com/#!/YourAnonNews/...70401278103552

----------

